# Hello



## confuseduk (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Like many others looking for some advice, and assistance navigating marriage and life in general!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome confused (aren't we all??). Post away -- lots of good folks here can help...


----------

